# What's the biggest detour you've had to take?



## Benji91 (Nov 11, 2019)

Ever had anything force a detour when you've been on the road? 

I've never had things too bad - just been thrown a couple of hours off course in the past due to floods or fires.

However, I saw this ridiculousness and had to share. Half of Australia is on fire at the moment, and the bush fires have cut off the highway between Western Australia and South Australia...to travel between the states on a sealed road it'd take an extra 4200+kms (a little over 2600 miles).


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 11, 2019)

Jeeze. That's gnarly. 

I didnt make a concious decision to do this, but I caught the wrong train out of portland and went to idaho>Wyoming>SLC>vegas>LA...instead of just straight to LA. In the end it was worth it to see a whole bunch of different lines.


----------



## nastynaty (Nov 11, 2019)

Well bn is doing some real weird stuff this year and i ended up wasting about 18 train hours(552 miles) hopping on a wbd at a ebd hopout. Also ended up around memphis when i was supposed to be in amarillo(725 miles). Its been a bad year for me with bnsf. No such thing as a wrong train just a new route!!


----------



## Hudson (Nov 12, 2019)

I know your pain, I got stuck for a week behind a fire line in California. The only road in and out of where I was at had 7 miles of pure fire zone. Forest service brought me MRE's and I camped it out. They offered to get me out but I didn't want to ditch my car.


Been stuck in a blizzard before similar situation in Wyoming. God the Winters are bad in Wyoming. I hope you guys get relief from the fires. Are you dealing with bug infestations there in the trees like we are here?


----------



## WyldLyfe (Nov 12, 2019)

Theres fires in NSW too at the moment, along wid the western an south.


----------



## MFB (Nov 12, 2019)

I was trying to cross into El Sal from Guatamala on CA2. They had givin me the wrong stamp upon [which Ive since heard is common place scam in Guat] entering Guatamala so I couldnt leave. They wanted 100 bucks for the right stamp. 

I was heartbroken bc I was on a bike and had to back track, plus knew I had to get up and over mountains tonget to the next frontera to the north. 

But a nice old man picked me up while I was pushing my bike up a jungle mountain and took me to Muyota which was a fun place to stay in for a night. 

The next morning I got to zip down the mountains on my bike and recited 'I will get into El Salvador today' for 5 hrs. 

When I got to the border a nice Honduran man helped me bribe the immigration official and I got the proper C4 stamp in my passport for 20 bucks. It was a pain. 

Alls well the ends well. I learned to always check your stamps at borders.


----------



## Maxnomad (Nov 12, 2019)

I went around a rock slide on highway 1 in cali a few years ago, it wasnt a huge detour but i musta done it like ten times just bumming up an down the coast. Later i got picked up by this guy who was having kind of a meltdown basically cause he was sick of being middle class in napa county, and told me he drove the whole rockslide in his little ford ranger, and turned the lights off on the way cause there was no point running generators all night just to power one lamp. He also offered me the keys to a jag that he'd been joyriding that belonged to his millionare friends neighbors that died in the sonoma fires (didnt take it, felt like a ticket to jail lol)


----------



## Hudson (Nov 12, 2019)

Highway 1 has constant detours and rock slides. I couldn't count how many times I've been detoured into mendocino heading north on that road.


----------



## R3d (Nov 14, 2019)

Hudson said:


> Highway 1 has constant detours and rock slides. I couldn't count how many times I've been detoured into mendocino heading north on that road.


Down by Gordo too. Got stuck on some totally dead forest road trying to get to the I4 for dayssss. At least I had a nice camp down by a creek. 

Also, went from Addis Ababa, Ethiopia down to the border with Kenya. I figured there was somewhere along the way to get the yellow fever vaccine I needed to get over the border. Turns out the only place to get it was literally a few blocks from where I started in Addis. Haha.


----------

